# Insurgent movie



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

My wife and I watched this movie last night and were amazed at the parallel of a governing "intellectuals" belief that they could manage peace among factions... Typical liberalism.

On a side note - I want a Chiappa Rhino with a 5 inch barrel now - it was the best supporting actor in the movie.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

They pit one faction against another play the innocent or peace maker deflect any the notion of wrong doing and profit from the conflict between factions. Been going on forever. 

I want a Coonan 357 in the worst way. Like that is going to happen...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberalism always results in the exact opposite of its stated intent.

I want a Les Baurer 1911.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm perfectly happy with my Colt 1911's but I want Kate Upton


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my Colt 1911's but I want Kate Upton


The maintenance cost for a Kate would not be worth it. Stick with your 1911's.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Besides Kate Upton's high maintenance costs, I hear she breaks down a lot.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But "deliver us from evil" is a good movie. Some service men find an ancient site in Iraq and bring back evil to the US. They are partly posessed. I like the plot.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deliver_Us_from_Evil_(2014_film)


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Well...what was the insurgent movie?

I want a full scale Mountain Howitzer. What's with you guys and your mouse guns?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea well I want a decommissioned Iowa class battleship. Boom!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I want the sub that is replacing the Ohio class subs.
50 years without a fuel stop, electric (quiet) drive, water and air production under water - under way, a bunch of nuclear and strategic missiles, a few of those big torpedoes and just enough room for me, my wife and a crew of little red haired girls. 

We should be able to find a way to harvest fish - sharks, sailfish and cod - as well as grow and harvest greens and potatoes. 

Think about it - no hurricanes, tornadoes, earthquakes, tidal waves, or fires to deal with. Just dive to 400 meters and go where ever you like. Maybe I could get one with one of the newer 50 KW fiber-optic lasers that will take out anything within 30 miles. Then I can't run out of ammo!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

PaulS, I had a successful 25-year career in the Worlds finest Navy without getting on ships built to sink!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As I understand it a sub is a boat - ships spend their time on the surface while boats go under......

As long as when the boat goes under you can stay warm and dry, breathe and eat I don't care if it sinks or not.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A UFO with a death Ray and the "beam me up Scotty" beam.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't care for pop guns and poodle shooters.
I want an M107.

Red Leg, Sir! Steel on target!

M107 self-propelled gun in vietnam - Armchair General and HistoryNet >> The Best Forums in History


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

RPD,
It is rumored that you have one of those guarding your chickens. (Haha)


----------

